# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ((البنون)) في آية الكهف، هل يدخل فيها الإناث؟

## أنا إنسان

قال الله تعالى : ( المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا ..)
فهل المقصود بالبنين هم الذكور من الأولاد فقط ؟
أم تشمل الذكور والإناث ؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيك.. "البنون" إنما يقصد بها الذكور، وأما الإناث فيقال لهن "بنات".
وفي تفسير القرطبي رحمه الله: "وإنما كان المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا لأن في المال جمالا ونفعا , وفي البنين قوة ودفعا , فصارا زينة الحياة الدنيا , لكن معه قرينة الصفة للمال والبنين ; لأن المعنى : المال والبنون زينة هذه الحياة المحتقرة فلا تتبعوها نفوسكم " اهـ.
فالبنون مقدمون في صفة الزينة على البنات لأن الرجل يتقوى بهم ويعتضد عليهم، بخلاف البنات.. وهذا لا ينفي كون البنات من جملة الزينة (زينة الحياة الدنيا بعموم)، ولكن لا يسعنا في هذا المقام أن نقول إن المراد بالآية يشملهن، فالذكران مقدمون عليهن في هذا المعنى. ولو أراد شمولهن في لفظ الآية لقال "المال والولد" إذ لفظة الولد تشمل الذكر والأنثى في لسان العرب، بل وتشمل الإفراد والتثنبة والجمع كذلك. 
والآية ليست في مقام إثبات حكم شرعي حتى يقال إن ما يطلق فيه الحكم على الذكور فإن الإناث يدخلن فيه ولابد إلا ما دل النص على إخراجهن منه أو تخصيص الحكم فيه على الذكور. إنما الآية في مقام تخصيص لشيئين من زينة الحياة الدنيا بصفة الزينة تقديما لهما على ما سواهما في ذلك لقرينة معنوية تتعلق بالقوة الزائلة التي يربو بها المال والبنون على سائر الزينات، وإلا فالنساء زينة، والطعام والشراب وسائر الشهوات زينة، كما في قوله تعالى:
((زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاء وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَاللّهُ عِندَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ)) [آل عمران : 14]
ولكن لما كان المراد التنبيه على أن هذه الأشياء تزول ولابد وتفنى وأن الباقيات الصالحات خير منها، خص هاتين الزينتين بالذكر دون غيرهما للمناسبة، والله أعلم.

----------


## أنا إنسان

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------

